# n'Abend!



## Captain_Albern (1 Nov. 2014)

Hallo allerseits 

Ick bin der Marcus und durch Dr. Google auf euch gestoßen.

Bin ein Freund aller schönen Frauen und gespannt was mich hier erwartet 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sachse (1 Nov. 2014)

welcome on cb-spray88


----------



## General (1 Nov. 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Marcus,

hier gibt's jede Menge schöne Frauen


----------



## Hehnii (2 Nov. 2014)

Na dann Danken wir mal Dr. Google und freuen uns das Du hier bist. 

*Herzlich Willkommen* hier!


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2014)

Herzlich willkommen Marcus und recht viel spass bei uns,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (2 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Marcus!

Annemarie ist sehr süß, gute Wahl


----------



## qwertzui12345678 (2 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Marcus!


----------

